
Slashdot and Search Engine Patent - IMorgothI12
http://www.wired.com/politics/law/news/2007/06/location_patent
======
IMorgothI12
A patent company Geomas that claims to own location-based search is sewing
Verizon. By the way he raised 20 million or so he claims.

This is related to search engines and is also on slashdot at
<http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/07/06/12/196234.shtml>

------
IMorgothI12
By the way I'm looking for someone who is interested in a related search
engine I'm developing.

